# ATI Control Center says version 11.6 when 11.10 is installed

## NTICompass

I have x11-drivers/ati-drivers-11.10 installed, but in the Catalyst Control Center, it says I have 11.6 installed.  Why is this?

emerge --info located here: http://pastebin.com/3myXgvgJ

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

When I want to install a new version of the Catalyst driver (the package ati-drivers) I have to stop X Windows, go to a VT (virtual terminal), install the new version of ati-drivers, re-initialise the Catalyst driver's database /etc/ati/amdpcsdb using the command aticonfig --initial -f and then start X Windows again. That way the amdcccle (AMD Catalyst Control Centre Linux Edition) shows the correct version of the driver. You could try the following:

1. Log out of the DE and wait for the log-in page to be displayed.

2. Press Ctrl-Alt-F1 (or F2, or F3 etc., up to F6) to get to a VT.

3. Log-in as root user.

4. Enter the command /etc/init.d/xdm stop to stop X Windows.

5. Enter the command /opt/bin/aticonfig --initial -f to reinitialise the Catalyst driver's database.

6. Enter the command /etc/init.d/xdm restart to restart X Windows.

7. Press Ctrl-Alt-F7 to get to the new log-in window.

8. Log-in to the DE.

If that does not work, between Step 4 and 5 enter the command rm /etc/ati/amdpcsdb and then continue from Step 5.

----------

## NTICompass

Thanks, Fitzcarraldo.  That worked perfectly.

----------

